
So long GitHub and thanks for all the fish - someeguy
https://blog.onyxbits.de/so-long-github-and-thanks-for-all-the-fish-746/
======
chx
I disagree. "it will probably take Microsoft at least a year before they can
start squeezing" you could squeeze Github with a streamroller and still never
see over _seven and a half billion_ dollars of profit out of it. If you think
Microsoft bought this because they want Github alone to make this money back
in any sane time frame then you utterly deluded.

> Microsoft never was and never will be trustworthy. Replacing a loud (“Linux
> is a cancer”) with a charismatic CEO (“We love developers, and we love open
> source developers”) does not magically change a corporate culture that has
> been cultivated for years.

For decades but yes a corporate culture can and does change. I am willing to
give Microsoft the benefit of the doubt. Seriously, after bringing SQL Server
to Linux, Linux to Windows, open sourcing Chakra Core and so much more ...
what would they need to do before you believe them?

~~~
backpropaganda
> what would they need to do before you believe them?

The reason people trust other companies (Google and Facebook) more when it
comes to open source is because these companies actively use open source
products in their core products, and would be affected significantly if open
source degrades in any way. Although Microsoft contributes to open source
(vscode, dotnetcore, etc.), in no way are they reliant in open source, and in
a lot of ways their core products (windows) compete with open source.

So short of changing their business model and core competency completely,
microsoft can't do anything to gain the trust of serious open source
developers in a matter like this.

~~~
mnw21cam
_boggles_ If you think I trust Facebook more than Microsoft...

(And that's saying something.)

------
hguhghuff
I don’t get the Microsoft hate, it feels immature, like teenage rage.

Life’s pretty good if all you have to get really mad about is Microsoft buying
github.

~~~
jasonkostempski
Someone's got to bring the rage. These teenagers today have been made docile
by the software and devices created by the likes of MS, so us Gen X
curmudgeons need to pick up the slack, just like we do for everything else
they should be responsible for.

*I originally typed that jokingly playing the role of a stereotypical Gen Xer. When I took off my stage costume, I realized I was wearing the same outfit underneath. ./midlifecrisis.sh

~~~
kjeetgill
I think the part of the M$ rage that feels reactionary and knee jerky is
simply that it's so trivial to leave github behind for any of the 2-3
comparable competitors. It takes what, 5 minutes?

What's really at stake here for anyone but actual enterprise customers?

PS - > When I took off my stage costume, I realized I was wearing the same
outfit underneath.

That's a beautiful sentence. It deservers to be the last sentence in the kind
of book they make you read in high school.

------
stereo
Site is down. Should have hosted on github pages.

~~~
hguhghuff
Or Microsoft Azure.

------
youdontknowtho
Boy, I just can't get enough of these stories. Thanks for posting.

It's amazing how people can't just take yes for an answer. Open Source won.
It's over. Open Source won. "We" won over "them". Yay! Right?

That's not enough though? What if we take one MS employee per week and change
their name to "Microsoft" and then force them to stand in stocks in a town
square where you can throw things at them? How about also forcing them to
dress up as clippy? What would it take for you to get over it and just accept
that our system of business demands that a company behave the way they did in
the 90's or shareholders would sue them?

I'm not even saying it wasn't bad. It was. It also is how any company in that
position will act. See every example from modern history. Now they aren't in
that position and they are doing some good work. To the extent that it's good,
use it. To the extent that it isn't, don't. That's it.

If you want the world to change, then you need to look into something beyond
open source. Business has been using open source as a means to solidify their
positions against competitors since it became popular. All of that freedom BS
is great, but it mainly helps Google not have to pay a Unix license per
server. Or IBM to drive down the cost of tech service delivery, or Oracle to
remain relevant, or...I'm just saying. Those guys only participate to the
extent that it serves their interest but that's OK because no one ever said
anything bad about Linux in a memo?

This is more tribal than anything else. People decided that MS was an enemy a
long time ago and literally nothing will change that and now that everyone's
opinion is important we all get to here about how you specifically haven't
forgiven them and you are moving your project source to somewhere else that
gives you something for free. Whooopdeeee dooooo.

------
backpropaganda
cached:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https:/...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://blog.onyxbits.de/so-
long-github-and-thanks-for-all-the-fish-746/&num=1&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

------
neoeldex
Wha, so the exchange format is already open. So how would they ever lock
everything in. Second I feel that Microsoft will be a much better guardian
than google in this respect. Google doesn't have too many OS projects, and
their most valuable software is closed source, with closed formats, with
little room for data-exchange... How come we don't have proper calender sync
yet, f.i. Microsoft has in recent years been much better in their OS efforts.
And they haven't killed any promising projects as opposed to G

------
snogaraleal
How is it "customer lock-in"? Git != GitHub, Microsoft doesn't have a say over
git.

~~~
someeguy
Think bigger:

* You have backlinks that point to your github repos, that need to be updated (not all of them are under your control).

* If you were foolish enough to also host your blog/project website/whatever on Github Pages, moving means starting somewhere else from scratch (again: you need to update all your backlinks, not all of them under your control).

* You have to update your build servers when your repos move elsewhere.

* Your issue tracker is stuck on Github

* Your discussions are stuck on Github

* Your (developer) social network is stuck on Github.

* Your statistics tracker is stuck on Github.

There are a lot of lock-in features hidden in plain sight.

------
backpropaganda
Grounds for flagging? Genuinely curious to know. @dang

~~~
lostmsu
Nothing particularly interesting or new in the article, flamewarly.

